# Ringelnatter



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

lange haben wir sie nicht gesehen: Unsere __ Ringelnatter (vermutlich haben wir mehrere). Jetzt hat sie meine Frau wieder gesehen, gut genährt, ordentlich gewachsen (ca. 80 cm) und quietschfidel, wie sie einen Frosch vertilgen wollte. Die Schlange hat allerdings versucht ihn "verkehrt herum" zu erwischen, nämlich mit dem Hinterteil zuerst. Nach hartem Kampf konnte der Frosch sich deshalb wohl befreien und entkommen. Leider ist von dem Frosch auf den Fotos nur bei starker Ausschnittvergrösserung des nicht komprimierten Fotos etwas zu erkennen - denkt ihn Euch einfach dazu.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2004)

hallo stefan,

..... habe ich seit neustem auch zu bieten   - ca. 60cm

habe sie sogar schon aus dem filter befreien müssen - jetzt ist mein nachbar leicht säuerlich (hat auch so einen halben naturteich, und erzählt mir jeden tag daß er vieeellll mehr __ frösche hat als ich) weil ich sie nachdem ich sie im filter gefangen hatte nicht entfernt habe   

weil nämlich - bei mir sonnt sie sich und bei ihm verweilt sie zum abendessen   

und seit 1 woche rennt er dauernd ganz aufgeregt - aber erfolglos mit dem kescher um seinen teich rum ***tsssss

ich kann doch gar nichts dafür  :razz:     

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

man, das ist ja Natur PUR an euren Teich. Toll!! Ich bin froh mal einen Frosch für ein Paar Tage an meinen Teich zu haben, danach hat ihn eine der hier rummtreibenden Katzen aber auch schon erwischt.

MfG
tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

vielleicht versuchst Du, Deinen Nachbarn ein wenig zu beeinflussen - sonst ist er am Ende doch noch erfolgreich   . Ob man an seinem Teich 176 oder 182 __ Frösche hat, ist nun wirklich gleichgültig. Von einem einzigen Frosch hat eine __ Ringelnatter lange Zeit genug. Ringelnattern sind doch in Deutschland geschützt, oder ? Ausserdem sollen sie sogar ziemlich zahm werden. 

OK, ich habe so viele Frösche, dass ich mich sogar freue (wobei das vermutlich vollkommen egal ist), wenn sie sich untereinander verspeisen oder von einer Ringelnatter erwischt werden. Im Zweifel geht mir die Natter immer vor (auch wenn meine Frau wegen der Grosse des Tieres ein mulmiges Gefühl hat - da habe ich auch schon mit Engelszungen reden müssen).

Hallo tonny,

leider ist das immer das Stück Natur, das ich _nicht _mitbekomme  :cry: . Aber ich freue mich schon sehr über solche Gäste und hoffe, dass sie bleiben (hm, ja, ich versuche, auch etwas dafür zu tun und gute Bedingungen zu schaffen).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2004)

hallo stefan,

also wenn er sie fängt - was ich nicht vermute - setzt er sie nur irgendwo in der altrheingegend aus - passieren tut ihr nix.

im moment hat er 28 normale __ frösche und einen behinderten frosch - die werden bei ihm gefüttert und sind recht zahm - auch ein eidechsenpaar in seinem garten frisst ihm schon aus der hand    (mehlwürmer)

momentan haben wir eh gute diskussion am gartenzaun - auf seinem dach ist ein hornissennest - und so ein biest hat mich letztlich gestochen    :cry: - hab ihm natürlich gleich gesagt daß das ein biest von SEINEM dach war  :razz: - und als MEINE __ ringelnatter bei ihm verspern war hat er mir gleich gesagt daß MEINE ringelnatter seine frösche frisst   

-- meine antwort: " das ist die rache für den hornissenstich" - sicher versucht er jetzt seine __ hornissen auf mich abzurichten  :razz:  :twisted:   

aber ansonsten verstehen wir uns blendend   8) 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2004)

Oh, ja, alles klar   . Wobei die behinderten __ Frösche ja das Ergebnis der Inzucht im Teich sind. Wir haben auch reichlich mit nur drei Beinen usw. Die holt sich dann die __ Ringelnatter oder ein anderer Frosch. Ist auch OK so.

Unsere Frösche sind auch zahm, obwohl wir sie nicht auch noch füttern. Es reicht, ein wenig im Wasser zu plätschern oder mit einer Binse auf die Wasseroberfläche zu tippseln. Dann kommen sie und klettern einem auf die Hand. Senkt man sie Hand dann tiefer ins Teichwasser, klettern sie den Arm hoch... Sie lassen sich manchmal sogar küssen, obwohl noch kein Treffer dabei war. Warum meine Frau das wohl macht ???

Dass die __ Eidechsen zahm werden und sich aus der Hand füttern lassen, habe ich allerdings noch nie gehört. Wie macht er DAS denn ?? Wir haben bestimmt hunderte von Eidechsen (das sind unsere Lieblings-Schneckenvertiger, zusammen mit den __ Kröten). Manche Eidechsen kommen nur, wenn man mit der Brause wässert und nehmen einen guten Schluck. Andere gehen selbst davor stiften. übrigens, schon einmal gesehen, wenn ganz junge Eidechsen flüchten ? Nicht nur, dass sie über die Spitzen der Grashalme rennen können, ohne herunterzufallen oder die Gräser herunterzubiegen. Bei dem Tempo können sie auch Lücken übebrücken, ohne zu "springen". Sie scheinen dann zu __ fliegen. Sieht gottvoll aus   .

Was machst Du denn mit den __ Hornissen ? Eigentlich sind sie ja kaum aus der Ruhe zu bringen. Und ihr Stich soll weniger giftig sein als der einer Wespe. Habe ich aber noch nicht im Vergleich ausprobieren müssen   

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2004)

hallo stefan,



> Was machst Du denn mit den __ Hornissen ? Eigentlich sind sie ja kaum aus der Ruhe zu bringen. Und ihr Stich soll weniger giftig sein als der einer Wespe. Habe ich aber noch nicht im Vergleich ausprobieren müssen



dann versuch es auch weiterhin nicht zu probieren - schwächer wie wespe  :cry: , glaubs wer will   

das blöde vieh ist zwischen meinen rücken und die rückenlehne des stuhles geflogen und hat sich in der enge sofort bedroht gefühlt und wups - da hat sie auch schon zugeschlagen. direkt überm steißbein.

sofort eingeleitete NOTARTZTMAßNAHMEN meiner frau - frische zwiebel auflegen und eisbeutel haben mir vermutlich das leben gerettet  8)   

aber jetzt im ernst - hatte 4tage eine satte schwellung.

***************************

was die __ eidechsen betrifft - die sind bei ihm in einer steingruppe heimisch - anfänglich hat er ihnen immer mehlwürmer hingelegt und ging auf abstand - dann bleib er näher und zum schluß hat er ihnen die mehlwürmer aus der hand gereicht - mittlerweile klopft er sanfte mit der mehlwurmbüchse auf den stein und wenn sie zuhause sind kommen sie ihre ration abholen ...... muß mal in den nächsten tagen ein foto davon machen.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2004)

Hmmm, ja, frische Zwiebel zieht das Gift heraus. Jetzt ist mir auch klar, warum sie gestochen hat - nach meinem Gefühl sind __ Wespen grundsätzlich aggressiver als __ Hornissen. Gestochen wurde ich inder Tat nur von Wespen - und das ist schon lange her - und noch nie von einer __ Hornisse.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2005)

Hilfe!!! :ertrink:


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. März 2007)

Hallo StefanS,
wir sind neu hier und wollen gleich mal unseren Senf dazugeben  
Deine __ Ringelnatter hatte den Frosch nicht verkehrt herum.
Wir hatten vor kurzem das große Glück dieses Schauspiel auch bei uns am Teich beobachten zu dürfen.
Die Natter versucht den Frosch immer von hinten zu erhaschen.
Der Grund: Da der Frosch sich aufplustert, drückt die Natter die Luft schön langsam aus dem Frosch heraus.
Natürlich durch Maul


----------

